# KEN SHAMROCK Roughs Up a Woman (Thought She Was a Man)



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

A lil breather from all the UFC 151 fuss that's going on today. I wonder if he did a heel hook...

UFC hall-of-famer Ken Shamrock -- one of the greatest MMA fighters ever -- has been accused of battering a woman at a California mall ... but Ken claims it was an honest mistake ... 'cause he thought she was a he. 

Shamrock -- whose nickname is "The World's Most Dangerous Man" -- was hangin' out at a mall in Modesto, CA last month when he saw two women fighting each other in front of the Coach store ... surrounded by a group of lookie loos filming the whole thing. 

We're told Shamrock dove into the scrap and tried to pry the women apart ... when one of the bystanders, a HEAVYSET bystander, jumped on his back and tried to rip Ken out of the pile. 

Shamrock's rep tells TMZ ... he threw the person off of his back and followed up with a move that knocked the attacker to the ground. 

After the person was incapacitated, the crowd shouted at Ken, "You just hit a girl." Ken took a closer look and realized the attacker was in fact a female .. so he immediately backed off. 

An officer arrived to the scene and took a battery report against Shamrock, noting the only injury was a slight abrasion to the woman's knee. The report was sent to the District Attorney's Office. 

But law enforcement sources tell TMZ ... Shamrock probably won't be prosecuted because officials don't feel the woman he knocked to the ground is a "victim." In fact, they believe Ken was acting in self-defense. 

Shamrock's rep notes, "Outside the ring, Ken is not a violent man ... and was only trying to do the right thing."
See also


http://www.tmz.com/


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

No_Mercy said:


> A lil breather from all the UFC 151 fuss that's going on today. I wonder if he did a heel hook...
> 
> UFC hall-of-famer Ken Shamrock -- one of the greatest MMA fighters ever -- has been accused of battering a woman at a California mall ... but Ken claims it was an honest mistake ... 'cause he thought she was a he.
> 
> ...


Now I suppose you're going to tell me he was wearing the purple undies.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

An overweight cow of a female? Finally Ken finds someone he can give a tough fight to.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

M.C said:


> An overweight cow of a female? Finally Ken finds someone he can give a tough fight to.


LOL raise01:


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> Now I suppose you're going to tell me he was wearing the purple undies.


And the badass sideburns


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

*Ken Shamrock accidentally attacks woman at shopping mall*



> Ken Shamrock, the former UFC champion and Hall of Famer, decided to break up a fight last month - and things ended up going sideways in an unexpected manner. This only adds to the weirdness of the news cycle in the past couple days.
> 
> TMZ has the story:
> 
> ...


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2012/8/2...tally-attacks-woman-at-shopping-mall#comments

He isn't called the most dangerous man in the world for nothing.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

He better not get charged for that. Well, if the story is right anyways.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Sounds like there should be video of the whole thing to which should only back up his story, if true.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

At least Ken won a fight for the first time in a long time!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

*Lets lighten the mood a bit. Ken Shamrock just got a KO win.*



> UFC hall-of-famer Ken Shamrock -- one of the greatest MMA fighters ever -- has been accused of battering a woman at a California mall ... but Ken claims it was an honest mistake ... 'cause he thought she was a he.
> 
> Shamrock -- whose nickname is "The World's Most Dangerous Man" -- was hangin' out at a mall in Modesto, CA last month when he saw two women fighting each other in front of the Coach store ... surrounded by a group of lookie loos filming the whole thing.
> 
> ...


Hahahahha

This should obviously not be funny but it kinda is. Just imagining the Ken Shamrock we saw on TUF try to STOP a fight going on and then when a women jumps on his back he immediately causes more damage then the fight he was trying to stop caused. Hahahhahaha

What a **** though. Who jumps on a guys back when he is trying to stop the fight.

I remember i tried to stop a fight and got a headbutt to the chin while the person tried to get up and get back at the person he was fighting. It was an accident but it still had me walking on wobbly legs. Safe to say i was pretty upset haha


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

http://www.mmaforum.com/general-mma...shamrock-roughs-up-woman-thought-she-man.html


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh sorry.

It should be moved to the UFC section just to lighten the mood a bit. Lol

Obviously i understand why rules are more important then helping the mood in there.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

I feel sorry for ken sometimes. He seems to be an emotional guy that is trying to do the right thing but often gets himself in more trouble.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

americanfighter said:


> I feel sorry for ken sometimes. He seems to be an emotional guy that is trying to do the right thing but often gets himself in more trouble.


Aint that the truth. Supposedly he found religion again and is turning his life around. That is something i watched a interview on a whileeee ago.

Just what Shamrock needs... articles out there putting it on blast that he punched a women.

He reminds me of those stories of big nice clumsy guys trying to do the right thing but always making things worse in the process. And everyone shunning him because of it.


----------



## Fang (Jan 4, 2007)

Ken's first Knockout since 2004, good job! LOL!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Jon Jones trained to break up a fight between two guys, but when he seen it was women, Greg Jackson told him to get out of there. Ken had to get involved.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Wookie said:


> At least Ken won a fight for the first time in a long time!


actually, he won his second to last fight.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Here are some comments from the girl that ken hit. 



> Here she is ... the woman Ken Sharmrock roughed up in a California mall because ... for some crazy reason ... he thought she was a dude.
> 
> Her name is Melinda Garcia ... she weighs 120 pounds ... and tells TMZ there's NO WAY Shamrock could've confused her for a man. In fact, she claims Ken is straight up LYING about the fight.
> 
> ...


Her side doesn't make sense and goes against the police report. 

there picture is in the article too.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

she looks like a dude to me...


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

hellholming said:


> she looks like a dude to me...


To quote the great austin powers "If that is a woman it looks like she had been beaten with an ugly stick"


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

americanfighter said:


> Here are some comments from the girl that ken hit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah i read that article also.

She is basically claiming that Ken Shamrock randomly started yelling at her to break up the fight. Then even more randomly went in a fit of rage and started punching her in the face 3x and then when her mom ran over he started socking her up too.

Does anyone actually believe this?

Lol so there is a chick fight going on and a few feet over there is a Big MMA fighter who went crazy and is just knocking out women. 

Sounds like a whole bunch of bs if you ask me.

Those texts prove nothing..

She looks like the type of chick that would lie to her friends about the incident anyway.


----------



## Fang (Jan 4, 2007)

hellholming said:


> she looks like a dude to me...


I would of made the same mistake, no way in hell that looks like a girl, especially not in the heat of the moment during a fight, looks like a dude to me.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

She will forever live in infamy as the man/woman who got KOed by Ken.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I agree with that hair due she looks like a guy. I'm sure Ken didn't realize who he'd knocked out until he saw her boobs. He acted in self defense so he's got a little bit of an excuse in that he acted in instinct.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

She may look a bit ugly, but she sure doesn't look 'heavyset', which I thought was what Shamrock said in the initial article. If it's true she weighs 120, how does that jibe with heavyset?

I have no idea what actually happened during the incident, but if Shamrock described her as heavyset and she weighs 120, that won't help his credibility. Even for a girl, 120 is nobodys definition of heavyset, unless she is 3 feet tall.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Finnsidious said:


> She may look a bit ugly, but she sure doesn't look 'heavyset', which I thought was what Shamrock said in the initial article. If it's true she weighs 120, how does that jibe with heavyset?
> 
> I have no idea what actually happened during the incident, but if Shamrock described her as heavyset and she weighs 120, that won't help his credibility. Even for a girl, 120 is nobodys definition of heavyset, unless she is 3 feet tall.


Maybe the mother was heavyset??? Not sure. We cant really see this dikes body but yeah she does not look heavy. She does look like a ******* dike though.

If i ever see her ima be like "Hey yo how much you bench".


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Vs
















Seems legit


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm not sure that it's exactly balanced.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Vs
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Haha when you go from Kens picture to her picture on the right it just makes me bust out laughing every time.

+Rep


----------



## Curious1 (Aug 14, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> Haha when you go from Kens picture to her picture on the right it just makes me bust out laughing every time.
> 
> +Rep


Oh yea me too lmao


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Curious1 said:


> Oh yea me too lmao


Even funnier when u look at her picture and then back at Ken lmao.


----------



## Curious1 (Aug 14, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> Even funnier when u look at her picture and then back at Ken lmao.


OMFG I cant believe it you're right! LMAO!


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Wookie said:


> At least Ken won a fight for the first time in a long time!


ROFL, I don't get involved in other peoples fights if I don't have to. You never know what the heck to expect.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This must run in Lion's Den cause look at Guy Metzger breaking up another couples fight. Except he defended a woman and knocked out the no good boyfriend three times. That cut was bad.


----------

